# Free Standing Swivel Mirror



## Dane Fuller (Sep 27, 2013)

A while back I had a client come in the shop and ask if I would build a free standing swivel mirror for them. The mirror itself is very old and I wanted to build something that hinted at that. I am not a flat worker and even less of a furniture maker. This was my first stab at it and probably my last. It was a very nerve wracking build with a very basic set of tools. The wood is walnut with maple butterflies.
[attachment=31740]
[attachment=31741]
[attachment=31742]
[attachment=31743]


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow! That looks great! I love the bowties. Thats really cool and a neat idea!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2013)

Mr. Fuller, you are a flat worker. You turn wonderful things, but you can flat with the best of them. Beautiful.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Pshawww. Dane...that looks great. Don't be so hard on yourself....

If it was easy, then everyone would be doing it....


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks very nice. Whether you like it or not you are a flat worker- or a spinnin' flathead!!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks, guys. I still don't think of myself as a flat worker. I just need to learn how to say no.... ;)


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2013)

Watch out Dane, your going to fall into the flatworking vortex Nice job, and like everything, the more you do it, the easier it will come...


----------



## dycmark (Sep 27, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> I am not a flat worker and even less of a furniture maker



MY  Azz you aren't, the execution is OUTSTANDING.. 

I'm no expert  but the proportions and execution look about perfect to me, 

I take one, I am in no rush, can I have it by the end of next week? 

GREAT JOB!! 

Mark


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 27, 2013)

dycmark said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a flat worker and even less of a furniture maker
> ...



Thanks, Mark.


No.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 27, 2013)

Great job, Dane! 

I think it's a good idea to do one of these flat projects every century or so... It has to reaffirm your decision to become a woodturner.


----------



## JonLanier (Sep 28, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Thanks, guys. I still don't think of myself as a flat worker. I just need to learn how to say no.... ;)



You weren't a flat worker before.... you sure are now!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 28, 2013)

Just catching up to this thread now. Extremely nice looking mirror. Love the bow ties and the style. Well done.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks again, everyone.
I don't think I'll be taking on anymore of these projects unless I get a band saw, planer, jointer, drum sander, & oscillating spindle sander. Since I am middle aged & reasonably sure of my limited earning potential over the next 15 years or so, I doubt those items will ever grace me with their presence. It's fairly safe to say there won't be an encore. Unless, of course, the wife tells me to.......:i_dunno:


----------



## BarbS (Sep 28, 2013)

You did yourself proud on that job! Very nicely done.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 28, 2013)

whats that saying... "Once you turn... you'll never turn back"  Very nice work Dane. Doesn't matter if your a turner or a flat head, If your a true craftsman you will put your best effort into everything you do, and you have certainly done that here. 
I don't believe you are a cross dre worker
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> ... Since I am middle aged & reasonably sure of my limited earning potential over the next 15 years or so, I doubt those items will ever grace me with their presence. ....



So you're saying someone like me, who is even further along in that age group, can no longer buy toys tools? 
:dash2::dash2::dash2: 
:cray::cray::cray:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 28, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> whats that saying... "Once you turn... you'll never turn back"  Very nice work Dane. Doesn't matter if your a turner or a flat head, If your a true craftsman you will put your best effort into everything you do, and you have certainly done that here.
> I don't believe you are a cross dre worker
> Scott



Hahahaha! Thanks, Scott. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 28, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> whats that saying... "Once you turn... you'll never turn back"  Very nice work Dane. Doesn't matter if your a turner or a flat head, If your a true craftsman you will put your best effort into everything you do, and you have certainly done that here.
> I don't believe you are a cross dre worker
> Scott



Hahahaha! Thanks, Scott. I really do appreciate it. 




Kevin said:


> So you're saying someone like me, who is even further along in that age group, can no longer buy toys tools?
> :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> :cray::cray::cray:



You can buy all the toys/tools you wan your wife & your income will let you, Kev! My wife don't give a shat, but my income does....


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2013)

Jah mein friend I know what you mean on the income part - we're in the same boat. You take the left oar and I will take the right one. Wait, we haven't been able to afford oars yet . . . . I guess it's lean-over-the-side-and-doggy-paddle time.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 28, 2013)

Amen, brother!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 28, 2013)

Just found this, nice work Dane.  I think your in denial, look in that mirror and tell me what you see, I see a wood worker, wether it be flat or spinny.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2013)

_"Look in the mirror and tell me what you see . . . . "_ Nice one Greg.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Sep 29, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just found this, nice work Dane.  I think your in denial, look in that mirror and tell me what you see, I see a wood worker, wether it be flat or spinny.



Thanks, Greg.

I see a fat guy with grey chin whiskers.....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 29, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this, nice work Dane.  I think your in denial, look in that mirror and tell me what you see, I see a wood worker, wether it be flat or spinny.
> ...


Funny, if I grow my whiskers I look the same.


----------

